# QLD Sunshine Coast - I went fishing and I caught.....



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Nope not a big dog... .....yep, a flathead.

Got out for a quick flick yesterday arvo. Beautiful conditions. Crept up on a nice little honey hole that I have been finding some nice fish at lately in about 500mm of water as the tide was dropping. Fired off a cast and felt a thud. I paused and struck but no weight nothing... not even the weight of the jighead.... it was swimming to me..... Once I got line back and she felt resisitance off she went... about five screaming runs. Heaps of fun. 6lb nano, 16th OZ jighead and the trusty Gulp curl tailed grub does it again!! I only just have her pinned too as you can see in the pics.

My measuring device only goes up to 60cms so dont have an exact length but she was about 72 - 74cms.

Got a few more but nothing that size. Glorious sunset too.

Cheers


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Fantastic fish and sounds like great fun on light gear and shallow water.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times Funch, have you been tempted to go outside chasing LT's?


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

carnster said:


> Fun times Funch, have you been tempted to go outside chasing LT's?


Yeah mate, I do get out chasing them in the tinny and have been out a few times in the yak but no success out of the yak yet.

Need to keep my eye on the boards here for Moffat trips and tag along more often I guess.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice flattie, Funchy... first cast, too!

Jimbo


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Nice work. The light line worked in your favour. Going harder probably would have pulled the hook.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

BigGee said:


> Damn fine feed a flattie like that. Nothing wrong with that capture at all.
> 
> Gee


Cheers Big G but I let her go to breed up some more crocs


----------



## gtrain311 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice fish. Some nice territory down the passage that's very underrated.


----------



## KyleRoberts (Apr 21, 2014)

Great fish funchy, great work on the release to mate, always great too see these bigger fish on the boarder line of of legal being released, too good and too important to the estuary to end up on a plate


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

KyleRoberts said:


> Great fish funchy, great work on the release to mate, always great too see these bigger fish on the boarder line of of legal being released, too good and too important to the estuary to end up on a plate


Cheers mate, I mainly let anything over 65cms go as its almost certain a female


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Crackeroonski of a lizard. ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Fat flattie Funchy.


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Fishing in mud is my second preference but I take what I can get work / weather permitting however the humble 'ol flattie is ugly as hell but good on the chew, nice effort.

PP


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice fish funchy. Was that up the caloundra end?


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Beauty! and some nice photo's too! Well done!


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

captaincoochin said:


> Nice fish funchy. Was that up the caloundra end?


Yeah mate


----------



## gooldin (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice one! I caught a few last week in the shallows on the high tide in Maroochy River....Seems like a good spot that only really a yak could go! See attached...


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah looks prime flatty spot mate. Also head up to Bli Bli bridge just up from there. Chuck a placcy up current of the bridge and bring it through the eddys created by the bridge pylons. They sit in the holes created by the whirlpools. You get some nice ones there when they are about.


----------

